# Shady Hill 2010



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Have not been very active the last year on tyhe forum, but did have our annual display.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

No costume = No candy! 'tis the golder rule!! I really like the Ghost in the Gable effect.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice Dave............


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice Job great atmosphere. How was the Ghost in the gable done was that I FCG or a projection?


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for kind words... Yes it is FCG, simple but effective!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like your tombstones. They look real. What did you make the greenish zombie guy's head out of? This looks really great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like your video. Great job on your display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you make the cemetery fencing? It looks great.


----------

